# Took the first step towards semi-retirement



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

I signed up for SS yesterday.:shocked:
I will still be able to work part time which is ok according to both the woman I spoke with at the SS office as well as what is posted on the SS website.
I have some health issues and may not live to age 66(I plan on proving everyone wrong) so I decided that starting to collect benefits although they are reduced would mean I could slow down a little and maybe enjoy an extra day or two a week to pursue my interests.

Since I can still make about $1250?/mo, I will have some freedom to choose how many days I want to work at the paying job. My employer likes the older workers & is very willing to give us less hours if we want to 'semi-retire'. 
I recently started a small business but as with all start ups, it won't be profitable for a couple of years(if ever) but it gives me another option for income down the line. I do understand about taxes and also how that income could affect my monthly SS payment.

I have a lot of plans for this year & the next; so far I've already ordered some raspberry canes & 100 strawberry plants and I'm also going to start an asparagus bed. :bow:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Happy semi retirement. I had to cut back because of health. 1/2 time in my supervisor job for 2 years and then 16 hours a week at a smaller town to help out 2 years. Now 10 months retired. It was a good time to reevaluate what we needed and what we wanted. Down sizing and organizing. Seeing what we really needed in retirement. All the stress is gone and we can focus on our health. Have to keep telling my self to slow down and enjoy life but it has gotten much easier. Enjoy it....James


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

craftychick said:


> I signed up for SS yesterday.:shocked:
> I will still be able to work part time which is ok according to both the woman I spoke with at the SS office as well as what is posted on the SS website.
> I have some health issues and may not live to age 66(I plan on proving everyone wrong) so I decided that starting to collect benefits although they are reduced would mean I could slow down a little and maybe enjoy an extra day or two a week to pursue my interests.
> 
> ...


 .............make sure you understand that there ARE , other catagories of income , BEsides earned income that can push you over the stated limit...........check into interest income and dividends . Also , royalty income isn't counted if I remember correctly . , fordy:shrug:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

On your 90th birthday, make sure you give us an update!


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

Ramblin, I plan on being listed as one of the longest lived individuals with my particular type of illness.  We all have to enjoy our 15 mins of fame, I still have almost 30 yrs till I get my moment in the sun. 

Fordy, I don't have any royalties nor even much in the way of investments; my medical issues over the years took care of a lot of my $$.:stars: I am fortunate, I have good employers & their business is very stable.. I also have a frugal homesteader mindset thanks to parents who went through the Depression & taught us how to make do with whatever we had. So although I may not have the big bank account to fall back on, I don't require much to keep me happy. 
I have been collecting books for years, maybe now I can finally get through at least a few of those full book cases. 

Thank you for the good wishes, it's going to be quite a journey.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Enjoy the ride, Craftychick!


----------

